# Little Piggies



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

They are putting on the feed bag in the Ohio River, winter's coming and the hybrids are hungry.
LMJ


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Sweet! Maybe I'll drive S for stripes instead of N for steel this wknd. Those top two look like true stripes.TC1


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Tall cool one said:


> Sweet! Maybe I'll drive S for stripes instead of N for steel this wknd. Those top two look like true stripes.TC1


Funny you mention that, TC1, I glanced at them when I caught them thinking that then put it out of my mind.
Guy told me a couple weeks ago he caught a 27lber Striper last spring, from the OR, I'd like to see that.
LMJ


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Good job Jeff. They're biting pretty well up this way on the Big O too.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

i caught a 35 inch striper at green up last week


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

livtofsh said:


> i caught a 35 inch striper at green up last week


Nice fish, do you have a pic? Love to see that monster!
LMJ


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

i have pic but dont know how to post it


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

In my experience a 35 inch striper will weight 15 or 16 lb give or take. Thats based on the alwive feed stripers at Lake Cumberland.


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

i was able to get a pic of 35 in striper posted in members photos theres also pic of my brother with a nice flat head i also caught same day


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

OK LMJ, are you just going to tease us or give us a little insight  What d'ya catch 'em on, what type of water, depth, etc. Any additional info would be great... I haven't caught any fish like that since the spring.

I happen to be camping near a traditionally good spot for hybrids, but with the low water I'm not sure if they'll be here. I'm about to go find out in just a few minutes!


CW


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Very nice fish LMJ I am going to try out Greenup today, going through WV thought I would give it a try.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Terry! 
It's tried and true, find some very fast current, bait in the water, cast as far as you can a 3oz spoon, bounce it off the bottom in the current, they are on the bottom with their mouths open! LOL! These little piggies were just a few miles from your house btw.
The week prior, same scenario except 1 1/2 to 2 1/2 oz lead head w/shad tail in white/ivory and bounce it off bottom to same effect.
Don't know water temp, but do know as water cools off they get more aggressive all these fish fought HARD. When it's cooler than 55-50 they'll all go to Hybrid hibernation, where ever that Nation is?   
LMJ


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

27 lbs? Holy forkin shirt! I'd really love to see that... maybe even hook one? Heck,a 35"er would be sweet! Nice job livetofish!TC1


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I'm going to try fishing from shore tomorrow. Wish me luck.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I did well for myself this morning. I only landed one larger one. I caught 8 other smaller ones. Of course, the largest fish I hooked got off at the last minute. I couldn't believe the fight in these guys. I caught them all in shallow fast moving water at the edge of deep pools. I would of stayed out longer but I forgot to eat breakfast and I didn't bring a drink. I hope the warm weather keeps up through Nov. so I can get out again one morning on the weekend.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Ajax said:


>


Glad you had a good day.... I can't tell for sure cause I can't see the pics too well, but those kinda look like White Bass to me... especially the bottom one...but like I say I can't see the pics that well, must be getting old. Either way, nice fish!


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

yea the top and bottom one is a white bass the middle one is a hybrid.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Ajax said:


> yea the top and bottom one is a white bass the middle one is a hybrid.


Ah... couldn't see the middle or top one all that well... it's because I haven't seen a hybrid since June, I've forgot what they looked like.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Ajax, way to go!
TP (pun intended! ) just keep casting! 
What I haven't done, is gone wiper fishing and had a monster 'ski hit my Gizz4, for all I know I'd think it was a gar! LOL!
LMJ


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I think my problem has been a severe case of muskie fever... I haven't been where the hybrids are in a while. A friend invited me out to Meldahl this week though... I've never been there, looking forward to going. Hopefully I'll raise a few hybrids.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

I hit a tributary today and got skunked. I didn't even catch a white bass. Shad were everywhere, more than I had ever seen. Gulls were feeding well. I don't think I am going to target them again till spring.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Ajax.
Check the water temp, 50degrees or better with that much bait, there's got to be whites, wiper, you name it in there with them. Don't give up, cast in and BELOW that mess! 
LMJ


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Are there any permanent water temp gauges for the Ohio River and Lower tribs? The closest temp indicator I know of is below the dams of the lakes to the north and I'm pretty sure that isn't accurate for normal waterways. I know that I'm running out of time, that much is sure. 50F (10C) is coming up quickly. I've only landed two hybrids this year. I had a larger one unhook himself before I could get him to shore. :B I am addicted. Gotta love that drag getting a workout and a powerful fish pulling straight down.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Plenty of time for Wipers . Got about a dozen today on topwater. White ice Zoom Flukes & Sluggos behind a launcher. About 60 Whites from the top all the way to the bottom. Caught them on Gizz 3's & 4's, Sliders, Boy Howdy prop bait, Twisters . 1oz spoons, sassy shads,,,,,go get 'em!!! Here are a few Whites.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Ajax said:


> Are there any permanent water temp gauges for the Ohio River and Lower tribs? The closest temp indicator I know of is below the dams of the lakes to the north and I'm pretty sure that isn't accurate for normal waterways. I know that I'm running out of time, that much is sure. 50F (10C) is coming up quickly. I've only landed two hybrids this year. I had a larger one unhook himself before I could get him to shore. :B I am addicted. Gotta love that drag getting a workout and a powerful fish pulling straight down.


I think somewhere buried in my links I have a website that tells you the water temp at the dams on the OR. You have to convert C to F, but it's better than nothing. I will try to weed through my links and send it to you.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

It was easier to find than I thought... here it is in case anyone else may find it useful: http://www.lrd-wc.usace.army.mil/tempplot.html 
It's not updated all that often, but again.... better than nothing.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey guys does any one sell the Gizz 3s & 4s or do you have to buy them straight from smarttackle.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Day81 said:


> Hey guys does any one sell the Gizz 3s & 4s or do you have to buy them straight from smarttackle.


You can buy them from some baitshops, go to their website and look for the link that shows you what shops carry the lures. smacktackle.com Make sure you get that "k" in place of that "t"... the company is Smack Tackle, although it certainly is smart to pick up a few Gizz's.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Nice striper lewzer. Not many of those things around here anymore. They will no longer be stocked in the Ohio River from what I've read. 

Smack Tackle has a page with all the tackle shops that carry Gizz 3's and Gizz 4's. You will see that there aren't that many in Ohio. If you would like to see them in your favorite tackle shop, you need to ask them to carry Smack Tackle.


----------

